
GitHub is partially down - Jarred
https://status.github.com/messages?july10th=true
======
andyfleming
"July 10, 2018

00:52 Pacific Daylight Time

We're investigating reports of connection failures."

------
dmlittle
Looks like all Github pages are currently down.

